# Fog Machine Wattage



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

What is the difference with foggers as the watts go up. Does the fogger put out more fog, run longer before having to heat, or something else. I have a 400 watt fogger and I am going to get a second this year. The one I have works fine through a coleman cooler chiller (say that fast 3 times). I have considered a 700 watt if I can find one but wonder if it really matters.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

oh yes! In that game,wattage(not size) matters. The wattage is a common if incorrect term for the amount of heat that the (heater) element can put out-supposedly. I would rather that figure be denoted by it's actual terminology of btu's (british thermal units). Tho lightbulbs are rated the same way(in watts) it actually is supposed to denote electrical power draw(watts equal voltage divided by current)for both. The correct way of interpreting light output is in CP (candle power) or lumens. That said, the more powerful a heater,the more fog it can put out. This does'nt mean simply continuous operation unless stated so by the manufacturer. In this case it can also mean more volume of fog in a shorter duration(that however is dependant on oriface(nozzle) diameter). 
It is easy 2 spot a short sighted design in foggers as the heating element will either not be able 2 keep up w/ pump output(common in smaller foggers,u have 2 w8 for reheat time) or in systems w/ 2 large a heater as spitting and sputtering while producing fog. This is a problem identifiable when the fogger is new,not older because then you may be dealing w/ a clogged oriface. Hope that satisfies your lust 4 knowledge. I LUV ENGINEERING QUESTIONS<BRING THEM ON!!!


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

It has been documented (by others on this site) that manufacturers will put a "watt number" on their packaging...meanwhile the test results show that this is NOT the accurate "watt" for the heater element. And I'm not talking about the cheap-o units either.....
So what do you do?? Well.... ....... to be honest, I'm TRYING to figure that out too... Meanwhile I just keep buying the "mid-level" foggers from Tar-jeeet (french accent(?)) and expect them to only last a year or two.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there a big difference between a 400 watt fogger and a 700 watt fogger and so on. Like I said I have had a 400 watt fogger for about 4 years. I pulled it out the other day and it was working fine. It puts out a good covering of fog that when conditions are decent stays low and creeps along the ground out of a cooler chiller. I have a bigger yard this year and need a second fogger do I really need to go bigger?


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

By the way DD after reading your response I realized how stupid I really was. Thanks lol


----------



## mnfg (Oct 13, 2009)

*Coleman Cooler Chiller (3 times fast)*

Hi Night Watchman!

What did you mean by the fogger works through a cooler chiller?

Thanks!


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just do a search on fog chillers. It is a devise that cools the fog and makes it lay to the ground instead of dispersing and floating away.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

monty1269 said:


> Meanwhile I just keep buying the "mid-level" foggers from Tar-jeeet (french accent(?))(


Vous et un cochon! Zat is pronounced Tar jay!

Pretentious? Moi?

lol

Over here we have Bijou as well (Big W)


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi mnfg,

What I meant is that I have two fog chillers that I built out of Coleman Ice Chests, and the fogger pushes the fog through relatively easily.

Easier to show you.


----------

